# mixing mica with oils - how do you calculate?



## SudsyKat (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used mica only once and I really like the color effect, but there were tiny specks of mica in the final product. To avoid that, I've read that it's best to mix up the mica with some of the oils first, so I'd like to try it. What I'm not understanding is how you calculate your lye amount? If I were doing a solid color, it would not make a difference because all of that oil that I mixed the mica with would just go back into the pot. BUT, if I'm swirling, then that extra oil will only be going into a portion of the batch, I make 2 pound batches at this point, so even an extra ounce of oil makes a big difference. By my calculations, an extra ounce of oil can take the superfat up by several percentage points. Anyhow, I'd appreciate some help figuring this out.

Thanks!


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 4, 2010)

I make up my batter, then I put the micas in a cup.  Then at a light trace, I pour a little bit of batter in the cup. I mix it up real good in the cup, then pour it into the main batter.

HTH


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 4, 2010)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> I make up my batter, then I put the micas in a cup.  Then at a light trace, I pour a little bit of batter in the cup. I mix it up real good in the cup, then pour it into the main batter.
> 
> HTH


I do the same.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's how I do it also, but I too had issues with flecks when using the oxides/powdered colorants.  But again....those TKB Pop Micas!!.....no flecks, no worries....how will I ever use up the 20yr. supply of other colorants I have???   :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 4, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> That's how I do it also, but I too had issues with flecks when using the oxides/powdered colorants.  But again....those TKB Pop Micas!!.....no flecks, no worries....how will I ever use up the 20yr. supply of other colorants I have???   :wink:


Oxides work better with just a tiny amount of oil. I don't even calculate that into my recipe since it's so small.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input. What I've done before is I mixed a little bit of the batter into the mica, as other people have suggested. but I heard that mixing with OIL prior to adding it to soap will help get rid of the flecks.

As for the measurements not making a difference, I calculated what difference it would make to my recipe if I changed the oils by one once in either direction. It was significant for a 2 pound batch.

Thank again, though, for the input!


----------



## TessC (Nov 5, 2010)

Think tinier, I mix oxides with about a teaspoon of oils in a little plastic portion cup, then they go into the batter.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have all my oxides and ultramarines pre-mixed in a tiny bit of glycerin in tiny babyfood jars.  I just give it a good stir, after warming it (the jar) it a bit and that works for the most part.  I've had chromium oxide (teal) and ultramarine pink STILL leave oodles of flecks....


----------



## cwarren (Nov 5, 2010)

[As for the measurements not making a difference, I calculated what difference it would make to my recipe if I changed the oils by one once in either direction. It was significant for a 2 pound batch.

Thank again, though, for the input![/quote]

_dont add other oil (( once you have measured  all your oils for soap, use a tsp of that ))_


----------



## glenolam (Nov 5, 2010)

FWIW - I currently only have 2 colors that I ordered from Soap Crafters and every time I have used them I ended up with color spots.  I have tried mixing a teeny tiny bit o oil (usually olive) with the colorant and mixing it up really well, then pouring some "batter" in at trace and either using that portion as a swirl or pouring it back in the bowl to color the whole batch & no difference was made.  I've also tried mixing the powder with the batter itself & no luck either.

I have the POP sampler prolly in my mail box right now, so I'm anxiously waiting to get them and use them since I've heard such great things!  Hopefully my color spots will go away!


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow - lots of great info. Thanks again. TessV - I get what you're saying - a REALLY small amount. I'll give it a shot. I like the idea of premixed with glycerin, too. Although, I have not added glycerin to my soap before. I suppose a tiny amount wouldn't make much of a difference, if any. Taking out a small portion of the oils already calculated into the recipe is a good idea as well. 

I'm making 4 batches of really fun artsy soap this weekend - we're talking swirls, glitter, yummy smells, etc. Thanks for the help!


----------



## heyjude (Nov 5, 2010)

If you premix with glycerin how do you know that you're not going over the 1 tsp. ppo  that many recommend to avoid  colored suds?

Do you use a 1:1 ratio of pigment/glycerin? And what if you wanted a lighter color?


----------



## dubnica (Nov 5, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> Think tinier, I mix oxides with about a teaspoon of oils in a little plastic portion cup, then they go into the batter.



That is what I do.  Sometimes I use glycerin intead of oils, it seem to me that it works better.  I never have specks.  I love ultramarines/oxides.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 8, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Well - I made a few batches this weekend and used the glycerin method (mixed mica with glycerin just prior to mixing with soap mixture). It worked like a charm. I used very little glycerin. No spots. Thanks so much for the advice!  

I'm thinking I'll try that with my clay as well (for when I want to have a swirl colored with clay). When I do a solid color, I can just dissolve the clay in the oils, but for a swirl, the glycerin might be a good solution.


----------

